# Source for G scale 20' flat cars



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

I want to get several 2o' flat cars for a g scale Heisler and Shay engines to pull. I want to modify these by building some unique looking homemade logging cars like outhouse, bunkhouse, shed - stuff like that.

Can someone recommend brand or source for these?

Thanks.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Shay Logger said:


> I want to get several 2o' flat cars for a g scale Heisler and Shay engines to pull. I want to modify these by building some unique looking homemade logging cars like outhouse, bunkhouse, shed - stuff like that.
> 
> Can someone recommend brand or source for these?
> 
> Thanks.


First - are you looking for exact scale models, or generics, and if so, in which 'g-scale' ? Fn3 (1:20.3) ? 1:22.5 ? 
The Bachmann and Accucraft Heislers and Shays are mostly Fn3 [F scale narrow gauge:3'.] Bachmann made a shortie flat car a few years ago and you can still find them, I think. They were 20' in 1:22.5 scale, but look pretty good as short backwoods cars. It's still available with the log skidder (BAC95699) 










Ozark Miniatures has some interesting kits:
http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=1223
including a couple of flat car kits.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Bachmann makes some 20' cars (1:20, so 12" long in 1:1). They're of a purely freelance design, and are only around 6' wide with scale 19" wheels and rather diminutive trucks. IMO look very dwarfish behind the Shay and Heisler. 

You might check out *Hartland Loco Works' flat car.* It's a bit longer than 20', but in the low-20' ballpark. It's also wider, has larger trucks and wheels. They retail for $30 each. 

Later,

K

(Pete, that photo is of Bachmann's HO scale flat car, not their "1:20" one.)


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Are you comfortable taking a longer car, and cutting a section out of the center?

I've gotten some ads from TrainWorld listing 1:20.3 scale flats, the "Spectrum" brand if I recall. (I don't find them on the TrainWorld site at the moment, though.)


----------



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks! The engines are 1:20. I will check out the recommendations - and those ones I have to cut down. Ozark and Hartland do have some cool kits - Doesn't seem as though they are in stock for the flatcars

I see Bachmann makes that steam donkey in this size - that would look nice weathered - Anyone know if that would fit under an 11" tunnel?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hartland are 1:24, probably too skinny.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Hartland cars are 13" long by 4" wide. (22' x 6' 9" in 1:20.3) The Bachmann "20-foot" cars are 11 3/4" by 3 1/2" (19' 10" x 5' 11") Prototypical widths for 3-foot gauge flatcars were typically 7' or wider, especially once you got into the 1910s forward. 

The Bachmann steam donkey is very nice. Personally I'd buy it separately rather than the one that comes on their "20-foot" car, but that's because I find the Bachmann "20-foot" cars ill-proportioned for 1:20.3. (They actually make very convincing 1:29 narrow gauge cars if you replace the trucks with O-gauge trucks). The stack on the steam donkey comes off, so it will fit through most tunnels. 

Later,

K


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The Hartland 4 axle flatcars are very basic. Not as good as Bachmann. The decks on the ones I had were all slightly bowed upwards in the center. The plastic wheels make them way too light. They don't come with knuckle couplers but can be changed. They would be OK for a makeover though. 
The Bachmann 20ft flatcar was sold as 1:20.3 but undersized unless used with a small locomotive.
Paying $30 for Hartland's flatcar plus metal wheels and couplers I would prefer to buy some 
Bachmann Spectrum 1:20.3 scale archbar freight trucks for $46 a pair and make my own logger flatcars from wood with more suitable width and a lot more charm.
The Bachmann log skidder is 5" tall without stack. The stack is another 1-3/4" or so. 

Andrew


----------



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

I had assumed getting the right size flat cars would not be such a challenge, lol - I guess I should have expected it. 

I do like the idea of buying the trucks and then building the rest - i have wood and also tools and am pretty handy. What I do lack, however, is plans, parts and knowledge about what it is that i need.

I have tried to look online for plans for a flat car - what is it that I should look for?

Also, is there a specific type of detail parts kit that is recommended?

Couplers - don't even know where to begin on this one - still looking into it. The engines come with knuckle couplers, i think.

I see ozark has one of several flat cars in stock - are these prototypical? http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=696


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I am interested in doing something similar for my logging locos but also a little lost with plans.
I figure with all the custom woodwork added they will only look odd on a plastic base unless well weathered to look like the real thing. May as well use the real thing from scratch. There is not much to a flatcar. You could build them simple for now and later add stake pockets, bolt heads and other fine detailing, 
I suspect there were various custom designs of cars around in the backwoods. So you probably can't really get it way wrong. Somewhere, sometime there was probably something just like that. 20ft flats may have been common. Cars a little wider than Bachmann Big Hauler cars would suit the 1:20.3 scale better. about the same width as the locomotives used to haul them. Hopefully someone more enlightened will comment.on any designs that were fairly common.

Andrew


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Might check out the old plans that were in Garden Railways. Can adjust them to your scale, but give you an idea of how to proceed. Some are still available from GR, I think, or on their web site(if it's still going). Have been some articles on here about building cars also. I would think some plans could be found online also. Here's the GR plans.
http://www.sidestreetbannerworks.com/railways/plans.html


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There was at least one illustrated thread on making your own flatcar (deck - I think the trucks were bought.) I did a google of "site:mylargescale.com flat car build".
- Wayne Spence's PDF shows up - very comprehensive and details:
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/mikereilley/Building%20log%20articles/Flatcar_Scratchbuild_Chapter1.pdf
- Eric's thread on a 1:8th scale ride-on flatcar, with lots of photos showing how it is made:
http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-m...-8-scale-narrow-gauge-flat-car-many-pics.html
- and Tad's photo thread:
http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/14026-new-flat-cars.html

Finally, I was curious about some details, and I found an illustrated thread on rebuilding a prototype 1:1 scale flat - but I can't figure out where it was!


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Also look to Sidestreet Bannerworks. They have available drawings for many different car types that have been published in Garden Railways magazine over the years. They are generally simple to build and will be 'adaptable' to what every end use you would like them to be. Some were published in 1:22.5 and some in 1:20.3, either way they always included a 'scale' to use with a copy machine to change scale.


----------



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

Great stuff! - thanks for the links and sources for this project


----------



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

Can't seem to access the drawings mentioned in Wayne Spence's article - anyone know of a live link to those?


----------



## adir tom (Dec 4, 2011)

Growing up in the 40s where shays and more modern switchers were used, the log cars were old wood freight cars( 20ft) with all the wood removed and 4-5 ties strung across the metal frames. They were cheap and easy to come by. I think the flat car concept for logging was mostly a modellers idea.

Where I live the looging engines were mostly old moguls and later diesel switchers bought from the NYC bone yard. Cheap and all wore out, but labor and time were cheap to keep them running. My Dad ran a 44 tonner to pull logs out for his uncle.

We read about the big operations , but like farming there were many small operators. Engines were the equivaent of a tractor. The small operator had junk he spent hours repairing. he probably only had a mile of track,and took it up and moved it to each logging contract he had. These guys are lost in history.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Shay Logger said:


> Can't seem to access the drawings mentioned in Wayne Spence's article - anyone know of a live link to those?


A quick google of 'wayne spence flatcar build" produced the article as first result, and this as second:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/mikereilley/Building log articles/Wayne Spence Flatcar drawings.pdf

Mike Reilley saved them for you!


----------



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

thanks, Adir Tom - i am intrigued by the old narrow gauge railroads and history - very interesting.

Pete, thanks for that link!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

BTW, the undecorated HLW flats can be had for about $18:

http://www.reindeerpass.com/flatlogcars.aspx

I have several, with the intent to plank the decks and dress them up some.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

If your willing to wait there are some 20' kits coming out soon. Stay tuned is all I can say. More than just a flat car. Plus they will be scale 20' cars in 1:20.3. Expecting another few months to get all in line.


----------

